# Experiences from a "Groupbuy"



## Rudy Vey (Dec 24, 2007)

I just pretty much finished up the Abranet group buy. What someone said here before, I believe it was Curtis = Mesquiteman, regarding how to order in a group buy applied here, too.
So, for the future, if you order, please, give both your IAP and real name!! This is very important!! I got two orders via e-mail, just using the IAP name. Later when paying, they used their correct name. Don't do this, it confuses the person who runs the buy. Also, some have different paypal names, makes it more confusing.
So, please give both names and when paying refer to these.

Thanks


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree Rudy and have been trying to remember to include my forum name on all paypal info in the message portion, and on my e-mails also.  I appreciate the group buys and want to make things easier for those who run them.  Not to hi-jack your thread, but one of my pet peeves is people selling blanks and not identifying them.  Not everyone can look at a blank and instantly know what type of burl or wood it is.  It would be very helpful if they would indicate on the blanks wheat they were. I have over 100 unidentified blanks right now

Just my 2cents worth
Rob


----------



## RHossack (Dec 24, 2007)

&gt;So, for the future, if you order, please, give both your IAP and real
&gt;name!! This is very important!! I got two orders via e-mail, just
&gt;using the IAP name.

I'm probably one of them and I apologize for the extra work I forced upon you.

Ron


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RHossack_
> 
> &gt;So, for the future, if you order, please, give both your IAP and real
> &gt;name!! This is very important!! I got two orders via e-mail, just
> ...



No Ron, wasn't you!!


----------



## airrat (Dec 24, 2007)

Also if you use paypal put your address in it.  I only have 5 peoples addresses from the drill bit buy.


----------



## Jarheaded (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry Rudy its just been a long month and I may have forgotten.
Johnnie


----------

